
Quick Kudos to Google, Twitter on Egypt - andrewhubbs
http://blog.andrewhubbs.com/?p=138
======
corin_
Worth blogging about for readers of your blog, but would make more sense to
just comment your view on the main HN discussion thread about the service than
to submit the blog post. "Thank you for doing this" isn't really a view
complex enough to justify a seperate submission.

